
Best Tools and Strategies for Software Project Management - mwarcholinski
https://brainhub.eu/blog/2016/11/04/best-tools-strategies-for-software-project-management/
======
petepete
Not very easy to read

[http://i.imgur.com/G7ivBBs.png](http://i.imgur.com/G7ivBBs.png)

